# I'm so happy I just have to post this everywhere, sorry



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

OK, its not usually that great being me, but this week its not too bad. After today's solo century, a car comes and picks up my wife and me tomorrow at 5:30 AM to whisk us off to JFK for a few days in St. Thomas, and home in time to pick up my new bike (C50) on Saturday. 

101, very windy, miles today. Mostly in the 40s F, and cloudy. Because of injury, this is my first century since September, 2003  

PS - also benched 205 yesterday  

I'm almost back, ahhhh health, nothing beats it!!!!!


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Metsmike said:


> OK, its not usually that great being me, but this week its not too bad. After today's solo century, a car comes and picks up my wife and me tomorrow at 5:30 AM to whisk us off to JFK for a few days in St. Thomas, and home in time to pick up my new bike (C50) on Saturday.
> 
> 101, very windy, miles today. Mostly in the 40s F, and cloudy. Because of injury, this is my first century since September, 2003
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I had 3 cups of coffee today and took a massive dump around 10:30am. AHHHH, a Healthy Colon. Nothing beats that!!!!. 

Later tonight I am going to use my electric nose hair clipper. AHHHH, technology, nothing beats it!!!!


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

technocycle said:


> Thanks for sharing. I had 3 cups of coffee today and took a massive dump around 10:30am. AHHHH, a Healthy Colon. Nothing beats that!!!!.
> 
> Later tonight I am going to use my electric nose hair clipper. AHHHH, technology, nothing beats it!!!!


excellent!


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Metsmike said:


> excellent!



Nothing beats a little time on the thrown. Congrats on the c50. I just bought a dream hp sloping with a star fork and absolutely love it. Good luck man.


----------

